# Eastbound SWC delays into CHI



## cfomahm (Aug 6, 2017)

I am traveling from KYC to CHI on the SWC 8/17 in a roomette. Scheduled arrival in CHI is 3:15pm which is more than enough time to catch my #354 (business class) Wolverine connection at 6pm IF the SWC is on time. It seems like it is about 50/50 on time lately. What happens if the connection is missed? I know to go to passenger services but I am afraid they will want to insist on putting me (and my 6 year old grandson) on the Trailways bus that leaves around 11pm.

Would we have to take the bus or can I say that is not acceptable? I have no problem with being delayed but I'm not taking the kid on a bus. Not important to be anywhere at a certain time. No problem hotel and leaving the following day. No problem with staying on a sleeper in a side track either. Legacy and Metro Lounges would be closed if we're late & Union Station says it is closed from 1 - 5 am, so where would we hang out at if they don't give us a hotel or a sleeper to stay in ?

Any suggestions for how to talk to the passenger services personnel to get the optimum outcome?


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 6, 2017)

Generally Amtrak knows about the missed connection and has already set up your alternative arrangements before you get there. Passenger services pretty much just gives it to you.

My experience is you either take the arrangements as presented or you get that portion of your ticket refunded and you are on your own. I don't recall them putting people on other carriers, except if it is also an Amtrak Thruway bus run.

If Amtrak sets you up to stay overnight they'll provide sleeping arrangements, either a hotel or the sleeping cars. If you are choosing it, you are on your own and have to get your own hotel. You can't stay overnight in the station.


----------



## cfomahm (Aug 6, 2017)

zephyr17 said:


> I don't recall them putting people on other carriers, except if it is also an Amtrak Thruway bus run.
> 
> If Amtrak sets you up to stay overnight they'll provide sleeping arrangements, either a hotel or the sleeping cars. If you are choosing it, you are on your own and have to get your own hotel. You can't stay overnight in the station.


Thank you - it is a Thruway (not Trailway) bus.

Guess I'll need to have a plan for a hotel nearby. No way are we going to get on an overnite bus.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 6, 2017)

Though Amtrak expects you to take their option, I would the young child card, that you can not subject him to having to sit up on a bus so late, you had a roomette so he could be comfortable. They may or may not accept that, hopefully they do, then they would do the hotel and the next day train.


----------



## cfomahm (Aug 6, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Though Amtrak expects you to take their option, I would the young child card, that you can not subject him to having to sit up on a bus so late, you had a roomette so he could be comfortable. They may or may not accept that, hopefully they do, then they would do the hotel and the next day train.


Thank you. I will try that if need be. Besides not subjecting him to that, I would not want to subject the others on the bus to a cranky (through no fault of his own) kid.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Though Amtrak expects you to take their option, I would the young child card, that *you can not subject him to having to sit up on a bus so late, you had a roomette so he could be comfortable*. They may or may not accept that, hopefully they do, then they would do the hotel and the next day train.


Except the Wolverine is a regional train and does not have roomettes, so that argument probably won't fly.


----------

